# 170 club in Americus



## Inspector12017 (Dec 29, 2017)

new to forum, I was wondering if anyone has heard of this club and are they still a club?


----------



## lineman101 (Jan 2, 2018)

*170 club*

You asking about the club off 195 towards Andersonville?if so yeah its still there


----------



## Inspector12017 (Jan 3, 2018)

ok thanks, had a few friends on there but have lost touch


----------



## lineman101 (Jan 4, 2018)

*170 club*

Mr Mclintlock still runs it ive got his number if ya need it I hunt across the rd from them


----------



## Inspector12017 (Jan 4, 2018)

I was just curios how they are doing over there. that is some beautiful property.


----------

